# Windows 10 sans installation ?



## LKM (12 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, est il possible d’utiliser Windows sur un iMac sans devoir l’installer? Un peu comme une distribution Linux que l’on peu utiliser depuis une clé USB ou un DD externe.
Merci


----------



## Locke (12 Novembre 2020)

LKM a dit:


> Bonjour, est il possible d’utiliser Windows sur un iMac sans devoir l’installer? Un peu comme une distribution Linux que l’on peu utiliser depuis une clé USB ou un DD externe.


Depuis un PC dans une clé USB c'est possible, mais dans une version minimaliste et ce ne sera pas rapide. Dans un Mac je ne crois pas, car le boot de démarrage ne sera pas reconnu. Ne jamais oublier qu'un Mac ne possède pas de BIOS ! De plus une version de Windows nécessite une clé de licence valide.

Depuis un disque dur USB 3.0, oui c'est possible, donc une grosse lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...-adaptateur-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/


----------



## LKM (13 Décembre 2020)

Problème résolue je sus passer à Parallels Desktop [emoji6]


----------



## Locke (13 Décembre 2020)

LKM a dit:


> Problème résolue je sus passer à Parallels Desktop


Oui, sauf que c'est une machine virtuelle, que tout est en émulation et que sur le fond que tu as bien dû faire une installation complète de Windows.


----------

